# Eureka WK16



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

There was a boat called Eureka which came to Helmsdale in 1949 ,11.89 Tons 42ft LOA.. I think she came from KY registation but I am not certain. Can anyone confirm this please and provide any more details ..Many thanks


----------

